# Recent-ish Photos.



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 4, 2015)

Some pictures from herping and random adventures over the past while I guess. Done a bit of stuff here and there and photos some places and what not. 

Post is somewhat lengthy already so not much info with each picture. If you want a bit more follow the flickr link and most have a more lengthy description there. 

Recently I've become interested in Peacock Spiders, this is a headshot of one in my backyard. 


Peacock Spider (Maratus plumosus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Gibraltar Range Waratah, a pretty flower restricted to a fairly small area. 


Gibraltar Range Waratah (Telopea aspera) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

An Eastern Pygmy Possum that was out foraging recently. This female appeared somewhat pregnant.


Eastern Pygmy Possum (Cercartetus nanus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Eastern Pygmy Possum (Cercartetus nanus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Pouched Frog male guarding its eggs.


Pouched Frog (Assa darlingtoni) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Pebble Mimicking Dragon from out western Qld. These guys have pretty good camouflage. 


Pebble Mimicking Dragon (Tympanocryptis intima) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Red-tailed Worm Lizard, a southern mallee species, really stunning lizards. 


Ear-less Mallee Worm Lizard (Aprasia inaurita) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
Another Peacock Spider in my backyard, this is their mating display. 


Peacock Jumping Spider (Maratus volans) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Some very pretty orchids that I've photographed around. 


Wallflower Orchid (Diuris orientis) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Spider Orchid (Caladenia atrovespa) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Collared Whip-snake from up in North Qld. 


Collared Whip Snake (Demansia torquata) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A common native Bee in most gardens on the coast north of Sydney. 


Native Bee (Tetragonula carbonaria) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Just a cool fungi I saw out in the Hunter Valley. 


Black Club Fungi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A cool orchid that grows in the creek in my yard. Has very small flowers. 


Wheat-leaved Orchid (Bulbophyllum shepherdii) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Another orchid, this one from up the Hunter Valley. 


Small Gnat Orchid (Cyrtostylis reniformis) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A species of jumping spider with bright blue eyes. 


Jumping Spider (Jotus sp. Male) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Another orchid, this on from coastal Newcastle. 


Brown Beak Orchid (Lyperanthus suaveolens) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Common Dunnart, an attractive Dasyurid marsupial common along the east coast and ranges, this one from the hunter valley. 


Common Dunnart (Sminthopsis murina) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Robust Phasmid Gecko from WA.


Robust Striped Gecko (Strophurus michaelseni) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Blue Fairy Orchid flowering around Newcastle a while ago. 


Blue Lady-finger Orchid (Cyanicula caerulea) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Rough-throated Leaf-tailed Gecko from the ranges of central Qld coast area. 


Rough-throated Leaf-tailed Gecko (Saltuarius salebrosus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

I did some searching for truffles. It is predicted Australia may have several thousand truffle species.


Australian Truffle by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Green and Golden Bell Frog, from the Sydney population. 


Green and Golden Bell Frog (Litoria aurea) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Barrington Sunskink, quite a nice species, though relatively common, not often seen. 


Barrington Sunskink (Lampropholis caligula) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Red-eyed Tree Frog calling on the NSW coast. 


Red-eyed Tree Frog (Litoria chloris) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Red-throated Skink from down in Sydney. 


Red-throated Skink (Acritoscincus platynotum) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A hatchling male Green Carpenter Bee, one of the larger solitary bee species. 


Green Carpenter Bee Male (Xylocopa aeratus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A calling Turtle Frog from coastal WA.


Turtle Frog (Myobatrachus gouldii) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Red-crowned Toadlet from southern Sydney. These look somewhat different from the same species elsewhere in its range. 


Red-crowned Toadlet (Pseudophryne australis) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Brown Antechinus male. One of my favourite Dasyurids. 


Brown Antechinus (Antechinus stuartii) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Silver-headed Antechinus in the hands of one its researchers. This rarer species is little-known but being studied in an attempt to rectify that and protect it. 


Silver-headed Antechinus (Antechinus argentus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Corroboree Frog, one of the few wild ones left, taken during surveys with OEH for the species. 


Silver-headed Antechinus (Antechinus argentus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

The Northern Corroboree Frog is also in Peril, though some thousands are left, this is relatively few and they are still in some decline. Again these photos were taken while surveying the species with OEH. 


Pengilley's Corroboree Frog (Pseudophryne pengilleyi) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A female brown Antechinus, much smaller than the males of the spcies. 


Brown Antechinus (Antechinus stuartii) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr>

A Tri-Striped Heath form of Common Scaly-foot. One of the best looking reptiles around. 


Pygopus lepidopodus on Astroloma conostephioides by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

One of the western species of Pseudophryne. A very interesting frog that lives in quite arid areas and then breeds in tiny water bodies. Here they were laying hundreds of eggs, all that probably failed because no further rain hit and the pond was already drying out, that's nature.....


Pseudophryne occidentalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Pretty Gecko from WA. The word pulcher is aboriginal referring to 'pretty' or 'beautiful'. 


Diplodactylus pulcher by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A couple differently coloured White-lipped Snakes in the NSW southern Highlands. 


Drysdalia coronoides by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Drysdalia coronoides by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Some New Zealand geckos I saw during a short and mainly social trip. These geckos are at huge risk to poaching. They are diurnal but I was still exceptionally lucky to see some sitting out and basking. 


Naultinus gemmeus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Woodworthia maculatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Mustard Bellied Snake from the Blue Mountains. 


Drysdalia rhodogaster by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Drysdalia rhodogaster by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Some Southern Angle Headed Dragons from around NSW.


Hypsilurus spinipes by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hypsilurus spinipes by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hypsilurus spinipes by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

An apparent hybrid between P. coriacea and P. australis, at a site both call from. It is closer to resembling coriacea though.


Pseudophryne coriacea by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Sudell's Burrowing Frog from inland NSW.


Neobatrachus sudelli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Murray's Rainforest Skink sitting out in the dappled rainforest sun. 


Eulamprus murrayi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko from the granite region. 


Oedura tryoni by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Rose Shadeskink from a moist rainforest gully. 


Saproscincus rosei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Saproscincus rosei by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Kate's Leaf-tailed Gecko, a sandstone inhabiting species of northern NSW. 


Saltuarius kateae by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A nice New England Tiger Snake. 


Notechis scutatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Hunter Valley Spotted Black Snake. 


Pseudechis guttatus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

An Eastern Bearded Dragon from the Hunter Valley. 


Pogona barbata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pogona barbata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Lace Monitor tucking into a tasty roadside meal. 


Roadside Meal by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

An Ocellated Velvet Gecko from inland NSW. 


Oedura monilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Oedura monilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Thick-tailed Gecko catching a tasty grasshopper. 


Underwoodisaurus milii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Granite Tick-tail Gecko from the granite region. 


Uvidicolus sphyrurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## benc63 (Nov 4, 2015)

Beautiful shots Stephen !


----------



## Wallo (Nov 4, 2015)

These are sensational


----------



## Trewin (Nov 4, 2015)

is it just me or do the marks on the spiders back look like a spider?


----------



## Rob (Nov 4, 2015)

Quality thread. Thanks for the share !


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Stephen, you certainly have not lost any of your touch with the camera. Some fabulous shots - as usual! Always good to see non-herp photos included. Thanks for sharing.

The difference in colour and pattern between male and female Rose’s Shade Skink is quite remarkable. I am particularly jealous of the shot of the NZ green Gecko - this is one group that is on my bucket list.

A couple of years back Dave Knowles sent me a video clip of the display of a peacock spider... quite amazing. You have done really well to capture it in the act, in all its glory. [MENTION=41323]Trewin[/MENTION], I agree that the display does appear to mimic the spider’s eyes.

The Turtle Frog photo is rather special. You must have been in Perth or nearby at just the right time and place – Banksia woodlands during the first substantial summer rainfall event. These guys tend to emerge from the subterranean retreats only once to do their mating and then disappear underground again. Even if you have two nights of good rain, the second night they are invariably scare or absent. 

I could continue to prattle but should probably stop. 

Really good stuff.


----------



## Newts (Nov 6, 2015)

I am so jealous you have peacock spiders in your backyard!


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Nov 6, 2015)

I love this thread. Thanks for posting!

Adam


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 7, 2015)

Stunning photos Steve! I feel bad for viewing your flickr before you posted this thread ! I love the peacock spiders, back when I was an invert nerd, I met one of the guys (He isn't too far away actually) who did some stuff on them (a german guy I think it was), lovely bloke and his work was very interesting. I get a few of them around my property down the South Coast, spectacular animals to watch!


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 7, 2015)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Stephen, you certainly have not lost any of your touch with the camera. Some fabulous shots - as usual! Always good to see non-herp photos included. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The difference in colour and pattern between male and female Rose’s Shade Skink is quite remarkable. I am particularly jealous of the shot of the NZ green Gecko - this is one group that is on my bucket list.
> 
> ...



Come on Mike where's your imagination gone, if you look at the Peacock spider's display it does really look like a full spider, even down to the legs lol.  ...................Ron


----------



## Snapped (Nov 7, 2015)

Absolutely wonderful photos, thanks so much for sharing. You've captured some beautiful species!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 9, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> Come on Mike where's your imagination gone, if you look at the Peacock spider's display it does really look like a full spider, even down to the legs lol.  ...................Ron


After a few glasses of red, I have to agree with you Ron. I can see four sets of legs either side. Somewhat colourful, but ‘correct weight’. Haha. Now who said alcohol "dulls the senses'?...


----------



## Nero Egernia (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, they are just awesome!! Would it be possible if I can use some of these photos as references for drawings or paintings?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It seems the peacock spiders are of particular interest. I'll post some more pictures of those beauties in the near future. 



Oshkii said:


> Wow, they are just awesome!! Would it be possible if I can use some of these photos as references for drawings or paintings?



Go ahead mate.


----------



## wread17 (Dec 19, 2015)

Some great shots as always. I was interested to know if you ever enter these in photo competitions? The ANZANG comp is great and some of these I think could do very well.


----------



## zack13 (Jan 24, 2016)

Amazing photos as usual. If you don't mind me asking what setup do you use?


----------

